

Hands on with Fusion Garage's Grid 10 tablet and Grid 4 smartphone - mitchellh
http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/16/hands-on-with-fusion-garages-grid-10-tablet-and-grid-4-smartpho/

======
pedalpete
They've done a nice job with the look of the UI, but I think the UX would
probably be very poor. It doesn't seem like you'd have an intuitive
understanding of where you are on the home screen, and though they have the
small map in the upper right, I don't know that I would remember where I
placed what and intuitively be able to get to it.

It is like they came up with the idea for the UI and then created a band-aid
to help you when you're lost. Unfortunately, the entire reason you are lost is
because of the original UI design.

